# Pet plastic surgery, tattoos, hair dyes, and piercings!!! What is WRONG with people!!



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

People have seriously lost their minds! Who does this to their cats and dogs?? Why? WHY??? 


6 Great Products For Making Your Pet Hate You | Cracked.com


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Some people have more money than brains, that is what they do when they are bored. I heard about the plastic surgery on pets on the radio the other day.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

People are ridiculous. There is no end to the madness.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

How about laser tattooed fish!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> How about laser tattooed fish!!


Actually, the article states it was a standard tattoo gun:
"The fish have been tattooed with simple designs using that same human tattoo gun, which is the rough size equivalent of a human getting tattooed with a harpoon."

I don't know how that's possible, but pretty crazy.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

They're all messed up, in their own ways, but it really bothers me about that Pet Spa. I've come across one of these before in TN, and thought it was a joke. When I learned it wasn't, I was seriously shocked. Talk about giving your pet a heart attack when you could spend a little more time and actually bathe your pet with some love and attention.

Lazy fools.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What about those Neuticles- the prosthetic testicles for dogs? Why?


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I do understand why some of the dogs have "plastic surgery". The sharpei likely was getting eye/skin fold infections...the other stuff was rediculous...minus the Panda looking dogs. That made me LOL


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think the coloring of your dog's fur is a big deal, so long as the dyes are not toxic and the experience isn't traumatic for your dog. It's not something I'd waste my money on, but it does look pretty cool.

Tattooing fish? That's cruel.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I can totally understand for MEDICAL reasons. But seriously, testicle implants for neutered dogs???? WHY??? The dog doesn't care if his you-know-whats are gone. He doesn't miss them. People are CRAZY.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

According to the article those dyes ARE dangerous. But they tend to be more popular in Asia as well. 



> And it is abuse. Pet dyeing is difficult and dangerous as ****. Veterinarians tend to strongly advise against home dyeing, because CTFA approved, completely safe dyes are so rare that they _aren't actually available in America_. Part of the problem is that it's difficult to get animals not to lick the foreign substance their trusted caregivers just rubbed all over their bodies. And one lick later, well, you'd better have the vet who told you not to do it in the first place on speed dial.




​


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Funny that you posted this today! I had to take my cat to the vet this morning, and there was a white Pomeranian with a BRIGHT purple tail in the waiting room!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

A guy in our obedience club dyed his Dalmation pink in honor of breast cancer awareness month- he rinsed her with cherry Kool-Aid though so it would be safe. These other people don't seem to have much respect for their pets


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Actually there ARE pet safe hair dyes out there... I see no problem with using these, it doesn`t hurt the dog any and is no more traumatic than other grooming. Maybe some idiots use unsafe dyes but that doesnt mean all dyes are dangerous... Most groomers and pet owners would not use unsafe dyes. I dont think hair dye fits in wth the other things being discussed which are permanent, invasive and harmful.
I couldn`t read the actual article though because the device I`m using won`t allow pop up links.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Stosh said:


> What about those Neuticles- the prosthetic testicles for dogs? Why?


I don't know. I would think the dogs prefer having their junk, real or fake. LOL!

But tell me it's not cruel to put your cat in a box and turn on water and wind! I hate that. Aren't cats supposed to be self cleaning,anyway?

Cr*p! I just saw the tattoos.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

what about dressing the dog? 

I don't know why it seems to me it is always a big guy with a tiny dog in a tutu. It's like a living breathing oxymoron. 

Or maybe I am just showing off my basic sexist ignorance about the perceived stereotype of men being big, strong, serious etc. that would never be caught dead looking twice at a tiny dog, much less dressing them up in silly dresses.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Maybe it's just cause I'm having a rough day, but half that stuff made me LOL...

The fish thing makes me mad and squeemish...but a cat washing machine, come on, that's freekin FUNNY. (as long as it's not my cat )
People are such idiots, well maybe I am too...
I just can't always find my right mind...which one is it again??? I know I've lost at least one...


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I guess I'm really old school. I don't like any of that stuff including safe dyes. Sometimes when I get my dog from the groomer they put one of those little cowboy scarfs or is it scarves around his neck. I don't like that either. i don't even like perfumed shampoo and tell them not to use it. For those who may like some of that stuff I'm not picking on any ones tastes. Just like my dog fine the way he is.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Why in the world would you tattoo a dog or any other animal? I can see for the numbers and identification like with racehorses. but to look cool? 

I'd rather tattoo myself than my dogs.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You should see what they do to Poodles in the "Creative Styling" competitions. It's unreal.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok I was finally able to read the actual article, and a lot of it is inaccurate or misleading... I mean how many people are there really getting their dogs "cosmetic surgery" unless it is something like cropping/docking or is not really cosmetic, such as eye tack for entropian? Some people do use cosmetic chalks and things on show dogs but do you really think a lot of people are out there using those on their pets? Nail polish is a possible exception, as a lot of groomers do offer those as an option (or the colored nail caps.)
"Pet dying is difficult and dangerous as __"? Seriously? I don't think it is much more difficult that a conditioning treatment or other grooming procedure, and unless you are stupid and using a chemical dye on the dog I do not see this extreme danger they are talking about. 
The large tattoos and piercing are pretty disturbing but I seriously doubt there are a large number of people doing that. 
This is also misleading:



> Dogs and cats are pretty tactile creatures, so if you want to pretty much render them oblivious to the world around them, you can give them the full _Sex and the City_ treatment: outfit it with pet shoes to go with its perfume. Pet shoes are exactly what it says on the box: tiny little dog ballerina slippers some people make their dogs wear so they don't mess up the floor after those pesky "walks."


Seriously? I highly doubt a bunch of people are making their dogs wear "doggy ballerina shoes" to keep their floors clean! I know there are some less functional dog boots out there and some people do use them more as a fashion thing but mostly dog boots are used to protect the dog's feet, not to make the dog look silly or to keep your floors clean. 
I bought a set of boots for my terrier mix because he was IN PAIN and unable to take our usual walks in the winter, not for looks or for my floor. He was limping, licking his feet a lot and holding a foot up off the ground on walks and then ending up unable to walk very far due to it. I guess I could have just not walked him all winter.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> Some people do use cosmetic chalks and things on show dogs but do you really think a lot of people are out there using those on their pets? Nail polish is a possible exception, as a lot of groomers do offer those as an option (or the colored nail caps.)


I don't paint dogs' toenails; I think it's assinine. I don't do any foo-foo stuff in my salon, not even bows or bandannas. Some clients in the past have requested a bow in the dog's head, so I obliged. This one is my favorite. 














> "Pet dying is difficult and dangerous as __"? Seriously? I don't think it is much more difficult that a conditioning treatment or other grooming procedure, and unless you are stupid and using a chemical dye on the dog I do not see this extreme danger they are talking about.


Yeah, I don't do pet color either, but many groomers that do use food color or Kool-aid, so I doubt it's really all that dangerous.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK but you all realize that some people think some breeds need cosmetic surgery to look "right" -- as in the breeds that often have their ears and tails done surgically.

What's different about that?


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

The video of the cat in the torture spa will give me nightmares for a long time. I imagine his owners watching, laughing and sipping tea while the poor cat is clearly terrified for his life. Makes me think waterboarding for some folks might not be out of order.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i couldnt get through the whole page. I watched th cat video and am now just so freaking mad (safest word choice right now) i cant go further down. Why the heck would you do that to your cat?! They not only clean themselves but there is NO reason to tramatize them like that ever. Horrible monsters. Poor cats. Should never have to experience that bogusness. i'm gonna go love on my cats and hate the world for a little while. sick and cruel.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

middleofnowhere said:


> OK but you all realize that some people think some breeds need cosmetic surgery to look "right" -- as in the breeds that often have their ears and tails done surgically.
> 
> What's different about that?


I dunno, personally I do not care for cropping or docking (or declawing cats) so I am not sure.

As far as those pet washing machines, I think those things are a horrible idea. I have seen a few videos of pets in them and they always look miserable and scared. 

I don't see the problem with bows or bandanas, or pet clothing as long as it is not restrictive to the pet and they are properly acclimated and aren't bothered by it. If the pet doesn't mind, what's the issue?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I didn't even watch the cat video. I can't bring myself to watch an animal being tortured that way. And those tattoos. They made me ill. I have tattoos and I KNOW how much they hurt, I can't imagine how painful they were for the poor cats.

People really do suck sometimes!


----------



## Washu (Apr 20, 2007)

I cringe whenever one of my pets needs a blood draw or vaccination, can't imagine letting someone tattoo one of my pets.

My cat Ohki got a tummy tuck (but not lipo) when she was spayed. I think it made it easier to stitch her up without the excess skin. That was 6 years ago and it wasn't long before she got her flab back. I love her flabby belly.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

middleofnowhere said:


> OK but you all realize that some people think some breeds need cosmetic surgery to look "right" -- as in the breeds that often have their ears and tails done surgically.
> 
> What's different about that?


Those alterations came from a purpose. Granted, most of the dogs nowadays don't serve those purposes anymore but some still do.

If I had a field bred Cocker Spaniel that I planned to hunt with I would INSIST that he have his tail docked. Going through all the underbrush increases the likelihood of damage to their tail and tail wounds are the hardest to heal.

Docking a tail at a few days/weeks of age is MUCH easier on the dog than having it docked as an adult.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> I don't see the problem with bows or bandanas, or pet clothing as long as it is not restrictive to the pet and they are properly acclimated and aren't bothered by it. If the pet doesn't mind, what's the issue?


There is no issue for people who want to decorate their dogs.
I like my GSD just the way he is.
If folks like Poodles in Tutu's fine. I think it demeans the dog but hey, different strokes.


Kind of reminds me of that disgusting TV show Toddlers in Tiaras. People spend many thousands of dollars to dress and make up there little kids like minature whores. Makes me wonder about people.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Stosh said:


> What about those Neuticles- the prosthetic testicles for dogs? Why?


If a dog only dropped one testicle, the show circuit would probably kick it out... put in a golf ball, and no one is the wiser!


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

While I don't believe women (adults) in lipstick dressing up and taking care of themselves is 'whorish' (!!), the undue and unnatural stress placed on very young children to do the same appears to be exceptionally extreme. Some could say, even psychologically abusive. 

In a similar way, dogs are affected by their persons psychologically. I continually see dogs carried like babies (head over the shoulder and joggled up and down as if burping a human baby). I have to wonder what on earth are these people doing? A dog has four legs to walk to be a dog to handle situations appropriately as a dog. 

Unfortunately, on the issue of clothing, I did see a very extreme case on Cesar Millan. A young college boy continually dressed his chihuahua in a different change of clothing several times a day, always kept it in a purse/bag by his side and never walked his dog. Obviously the dog developed issues (severe aggression and possessiveness). Generally I do not think a comfortable and well-fitted dog shirt thrown on occasionally on special occasions does anything to hinder a dog from truly being a dog.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> i couldnt get through the whole page. I watched th cat video and am now just so freaking mad (safest word choice right now) i cant go further down. Why the heck would you do that to your cat?! They not only clean themselves but there is NO reason to tramatize them like that ever. Horrible monsters. Poor cats. Should never have to experience that bogusness.


I agree totally--I'm a groomer, and the first time I saw that video I was shocked and horrified. What the [email protected](#&* were those people thinking?!? Who could dream up such a device except for someone who hates animals??

There is a right way and a wrong way to groom a cat, and that's definitely the WRONG way. Some cats DO need to be groomed, especially Persian and longhair types that cannot keep up with their own hair, and tend to get matted and debris stuck to their fur. This, in my humble opinion, is a much better way to groom a cat:

catgrooming


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Salix said:


> Unfortunately, on the issue of clothing, I did see a very extreme case on Cesar Millan. A young college boy continually dressed his chihuahua in a different change of clothing several times a day, always kept it in a purse/bag by his side and never walked his dog. Obviously the dog developed issues (severe aggression and possessiveness). Generally I do not think a comfortable and well-fitted dog shirt thrown on occasionally on special occasions does anything to hinder a dog from truly being a dog.



Dressing the dog every day wasn't the issue though. It was the human behavior toward the dog. Training and socializing the dog and treating it like a dog would have prevented the issues, the clothing doesn't really make a difference. Personally I think plenty of dogs could really care less about it, unless it stresses the dog out, I don't really care if someone dresses up the dog every day. So long as its trained, socialized and behaved, the clothing is just an opinion some people have.

Tattooing dogs like that and doing the piercings and the cat thing. I see has abusive. I personally think if one wants to color their dog then they should use safe products and not the harsh chemicals.

Ok, I'm sorry, but the poodles IMO are just to cute. Its hair, it can be cut and grown back. So long as one knows what they are doing it aint gonna hurt the dog. And again, I doubt the dog really cares. I honestly don't believe that they have that same concept as people do


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Salix said:


> I did see a very extreme case on Cesar Millan. A young college boy continually dressed his chihuahua in a different change of clothing several times a day, always kept it in a purse/bag by his side and never walked his dog.


I'm almost positive you're talking about Onch and his dog Paris. Paris Hilton is his role model (and a friend of his!) and look what she does to her dogs. Hence a Chihuahua and the name Paris. (For a male dog btw! Like daddy like dog? Though he actually dressed like a boy on Dog Whisperer.)

I think people treat their dogs like this, a lot of it being BECAUSE celebrities do it.

Though I guess I have no room to talk. I DO dress up my animals and I DO paint their nails and I DO dye their hair.

Here is Zoey in a sweater and with hot pink hair...










I know she looks pissy in the picture but she actually is a happy dog and when not being held, she is ears/tail up, giving smiles and bouncing around happily. ....She just doesn't care for the being held part.

And here is Eevee "modeling" one of her (many) shirts. I even bought her a new Gumby and Pokey shirt the other day that I'm soooo hoping she grows into because I think it's so cute. xD (They didn't have her current size :/)










And with a bow! 









Even Chance had clothes! This was him at my brothers football game, supporting the team! 










I even had a coat for him when it was cold/wet outside!......And a pink tutu. :blush:

Oh and for Halloween we always went all out! He got a new costume every year and would help hand out candy and even went trick-or-treating before!











Just because I do things like that doesn't mean I don't understand that they're a "dog". My dogs can walk on their own, they're trained, they're not an annoyance to society, they're social, they eat out of a bowl on the floor like a normal dog, they play like a normal dog, if they go jump in the stinky pond, roll on something dead or go jumping into some mud I don't freak out...I hose them off and forget about it.

See example A. lol











They get good food, spoiled with a variety of treats, great vet care, tons of exercise on a daily basis (always switching things up from walks, runs, agility, biking, hiking, going to the dog park, swimming, fetch, frisbee, ectect), very social with anything and anyone, excellent training, they even get better dental care than most children. I can tell you my dogs have NEVER had anything short of a darn good life.

As for the Poodles for the grooming competitions. Did I mention that I aim to do that one day? :rofl:

Though I have to agree, I'm not a fan of non-identification tattooing and not ok with piercings either. I know on people some tattoos/piercings aren't that bad but animals don't get a choice. :/ Not to mention how much danger you're putting them in health wise. Tattoos need a fairly specific amount of care, to keep the ink in your body and to prevent infections. This would be hard to do on a non-willing dog or cat. I'd place it with tattooing toddlers.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

ChancetheGSD said:


> I'm almost positive you're talking about Onch and his dog Paris. Paris Hilton is his role model (and a friend of his!) and look what she does to her dogs. Hence a Chihuahua and the name Paris. (For a male dog btw!


Paris can be a male name too. Example: Paris Hamilton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




ChancetheGSD said:


> I think people treat their dogs like this, a lot of it being BECAUSE celebrities do it.


Not me, although I do dress my pets up at times(most often it's for costume contests/events, or when doing animal assisted therapy), I have a strong dislike for most of the celebrities I see who dress up their dogs and carry them everywhere. Not only because of that, I also just don't like those particular people (ie Paris Hilton).


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

I dont think most of that was appropriate, and I actually watched the entire cat lipo/tummy tuck surgery, then posted almost the same thing as this thread on my FB page. 

However, my daughter did dye the mohawk of our Chinese Crested (we weren't home at the time) but it did look pretty cute. He is the most laid back dog, though, and it didn't go anywhere near his eyes so I really don't see the big deal. I said no more, though, just bc I didn't like the color she chose.

Our orange Pom is shaved to look like a lion so we dye the tips of his ears and tail black to complete the look. I see nothing wrong with this as it goes nowhere near his eyes and if he is already sitting for the 5 minutes for the flea shampoo soaking, what's the big deal to have the dye on at the same time?

Actually inflicting pain, though, I don't agree with.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

"your Doberman's ears aren't as perky as you'd hoped? That's nothing a _head clampin'_ can't fix" seems funny to me because they make it sound like dobermans ears are naturally perky and that guy went too far to make them more perky. A little misinformation.

Also painting your dogs toe nails, while I wouldn't personally do it, its not shockingly outrageous and doesn't effect the dog in any physical or mental way.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Chicagocanine said:


> Paris can be a male name too. Example: Paris Hamilton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Not me, although I do dress my pets up at times(most often it's for costume contests/events, or when doing animal assisted therapy), I have a strong dislike for most of the celebrities I see who dress up their dogs and carry them everywhere. Not only because of that, I also just don't like those particular people (ie Paris Hilton).


For this particular dog, he was named after a female.  Not that I'm hating on him for who or how he is or what he does. I actually love Onch and am a fan of his! < 3

And I don't dress my dogs up because of celebs either but a lot of people I know see them do it and think it's cute so they do it too. I know MANY people who got small breeds because they wanted a dog like their favorite celebrity. Actually, the breeder of Paris Hiltons dogs boast their poorly bred puppymill dogs for being "Tinkerbell" lines and sell puppies for a ridiculous $10,000 a piece JUST because of that. And people BUY the dogs for that price BECAUSE they want to say "my dog is from the same lines as Paris Hiltons, Tinkerbell".


----------



## Diana.B. (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm not a fan of clothing on animals, but I do understand when it's brought on by the climate; then it's just looking after your pet. Halloween costumes are my other exception -- I love seeing how people can be creative.

When I scrolled down to the cat spa, I really wanted to sick up. Whenever my cat needs some extra help getting clean (once in a blue moon when he's been playing in something that's giving me a rash) I get in the shower with him and cuddle him so it's *hopefully* less traumatic and it can be over ASAP.


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

Thru the Viewfinder said:


> They're all messed up, in their own ways, but it really bothers me about that Pet Spa. I've come across one of these before in TN, and thought it was a joke. When I learned it wasn't, I was seriously shocked. Talk about giving your pet a heart attack when you could spend a little more time and actually bathe your pet with some love and attention.
> 
> Lazy fools.


That one bothered me too.I felt so bad for that poor kitty.


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

Stosh said:


> What about those Neuticles- the prosthetic testicles for dogs? Why?


I do know that some people used to use them for show dogs.Usually when a male has an injury to one of the testes and the dog is a very good specimin,that they have been used to keep conformation to finish the dog.(ie:both testes must be fully in the scrotum)Since it was a traumatic event and not genetic,I am assuming it is permissable(with documentation),as the dog still has one testicle and therefore can still be bred.The testicular issue was not due to genetics so therefor it is not passible to the offspring.

Personally,I think it's stupid to have ''Neuticals'' for a pet dog.

*oh,and I feel that if you think your dog need ball implants after neutering,someone is compensating(and it's NOT the dog).


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Not saying it's right in the least, but I have heard of a cat with earrings before. And this cat was around in the 1800s. I believe it was mentioned in one of my past school books in an excerpt from a letter that Robert E Lee (or Ulysses Grant, forgot which) wrote to his daughter.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I actually think it is beneficial to dogs to get them comfortable with being dressed and having something on them. For one thing it is a way to get them to accept handling which can be useful when they need to go to the vet or you need to do any treatment. For another you might want to use a harness or a backpack in the future and it helps if they're already comfortable with things on them. Finally, if they ever have a health condition where they need a wrap/bandage or a t-shirt may be used to protect an incision or wound, it will go a lot smoother and be less stressful if they are already used to having things put on them and wearing something. I know I've had several dogs who had to wear clothes for medical reasons and if they were not used to it already they would have been even more stressed and miserable. My Golden had severe skin issues (which turned out to be lymphoma unfortunately) and needed to wear t-shirts 24/7 for quite a while in order to keep her lesions clean and keep her from licking off medications. Her illness was hard enough on her without being stressed out by the putting on/taking off process or by having something on her so I was lucky she was already very comfortable with things like that.



Diana.B. said:


> I'm not a fan of clothing on animals, but I do understand when it's brought on by the climate; then it's just looking after your pet. Halloween costumes are my other exception -- I love seeing how people can be creative.\


My cat has had to wear clothing due to his allergies. We are trying to find a treatment that actually works, but so far the only thing that has stopped him from chewing holes in himself is steroid shots(ugh) and even those don't do stop him from ripping out his fur, they just stop him from actually making wounds... So I got him pajamas (made for small dogs) to protect his skin. 
Luckily he was already comfortable with wearing things because he's harness trained and because I used to dress him (t-shirts) to take photos for special occasions, and on Halloween. He's stressed enough (and more stressed can cause flare-ups) so it is a good thing he's not totally new to having something put on.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Someone may have already said it, I see no difference in plastic surgery etc than docking tails and ears. I don't feel dressing up a dog is the same, although I do think it's a bit weird. 

DFrost


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

DFrost said:


> Someone may have already said it, I see no difference in plastic surgery etc than docking tails and ears. I don't feel dressing up a dog is the same, although I do think it's a bit weird.
> 
> DFrost


I agree.


----------



## Diana.B. (Sep 12, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> My cat has had to wear clothing due to his allergies. We are trying to find a treatment that actually works, but so far the only thing that has stopped him from chewing holes in himself is steroid shots(ugh) and even those don't do stop him from ripping out his fur, they just stop him from actually making wounds...


I should have included medical reasons in my original statement; I also never thought of how wearing clothing might help in a dog's comfort with handling. Then again, I'm here to learn! 

I still can't see past things like tutus on dogs unless it's Haloween...


----------

